# U.B. Funkeys error...???



## Charvlez (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm having this exact problem... (Copied from a thread in oct of 2008...)

Angry UB Funkeys Error
UB Funkeys was a gift and will not install. I get the following:

Hardware driver installation failed! This may have been caused by:
1) The U.B. hub was disconnected during installation process;
2) The U.B. hub is not functioning properly
Please exit the U.B. Funkey Installer, reboot your computer and then launch the U.B. Funkey Installer again.
If you still have problems with the installation process please call 800-803-9611 for additional assistance.

Anyway, I made sure everything USB port was unplugged, rebooted, and tried again. Didn't work. Driver Patch won't work because U.B. Funkeys has to be installed and it won't install. I'm unable to call Mattel during their hours, please help.


----------



## Charvlez (Dec 13, 2006)

Did some research, found out it's not Windows 7 Compatible...


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

What operating system are you using, I found that UBFunkeys didnt work on Win7, I couldnt get it to anyway, works fine on my XP machine.

Uninstall everything to to with UBF using Revo Uninstaller.
Re-install UBF in the normal manner
run the patch following the instructions plugging in the hub when prompted.
I had one hub that went wrong and had to buy a replacement.


----------

